# Wyndham Vacation Resorts



## fso001 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am considering buying Wyndham points (189,000 annually). I have not been with Wyndham before and wanted to know a little more about their system before I jump off the deep end. This is on the after market so I also wanted to know what points normally go for so I can make a reasonable bid.  Please link me to a good site.


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 25, 2010)

*did you look here?*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47 is the area set aside for all things Wyndham here on Tug, I would start there.

fwiw,

Greg



fso001 said:


> I am considering buying Wyndham points (189,000 annually). I have not been with Wyndham before and wanted to know a little more about their system before I jump off the deep end. This is on the after market so I also wanted to know what points normally go for so I can make a reasonable bid.  Please link me to a good site.


----------



## YeongWoo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Good value on the resale market*



fso001 said:


> I am considering buying Wyndham points (189,000 annually). I have not been with Wyndham before and wanted to know a little more about their system before I jump off the deep end. This is on the after market so I also wanted to know what points normally go for so I can make a reasonable bid.  Please link me to a good site.



I was very happy when I got Seawatch for $800 last year.  This year I wouldn't have to pay anywhere near that.  Prices are very low right now so a $1 bid on ebay would probably win a lot of contracts.  I still think that buying a resort that you like in an area that you will go back to is the best approach, points or not.  That said, I don't think anyone can say what a reasonable price is because it depends so much on your usage.


----------



## LBTRS (Feb 26, 2010)

I have Wyndham points, 386,000 annually, and like the system. Some of their fees irritate me but it works well for us.


----------



## Culli (Feb 26, 2010)

YeongWoo said:


> I was very happy when I got Seawatch for $800 last year.  This year I wouldn't have to pay anywhere near that.  Prices are very low right now so a $1 bid on ebay would probably win a lot of contracts.  I still think that buying a resort that you like in an area that you will go back to is the best approach, points or not.  That said, I don't think anyone can say what a reasonable price is because it depends so much on your usage.



YeongWoo is right, the prices have dropped dramatically.  But, make sure you check the maintenance fee per pt ration - generally under $5 per 1k is considered pretty good.  The price of the contract will go up the lower this ratio is or if it is a highly desired resort/newer resort still selling such as Bonnet Creek.  Some contracts are going for $1 with free closing costs.......but beware most of these have HIGH HIGH HIGH MF per pt ratios.  Keep in mind you are paying those MF's as long as you have the contract.  For a solid MF's contact expect to pay $1-750 with another $400-600 for closing and resort transfer fees.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*It is an incredible bargain*



fso001 said:


> I am considering buying Wyndham points (189,000 annually). I have not been with Wyndham before and wanted to know a little more about their system before I jump off the deep end. This is on the after market so I also wanted to know what points normally go for so I can make a reasonable bid.  Please link me to a good site.



Generally the resale price now is at under 2 cents per point - it may be averaging a penny a point now to purchase. It is so inexpensive that the closing cost becomes a significant portion of the sale.  Purchase price for resale Wyndham points is almost meaningless now as it is SO low you'll be risking almost nothing. 

When that happens other factors, more in your control, help determine the value of the ownership.  One is what resort you buy into as your home ownership. While the points system means you have rights to reserve at any resort in the system you have a priority period at your home resort only of 3 extra months. This may not be all that important either as most resorts in the Wyndham system are easily available at the 10 month (start of the open reservation window for all owners) mark and remain so to the 5-6 month mark for all but the highest demand periods.  There are a few - very few - that traditionally fill up quicker in the high demand times. Those few, if you plan to use any one of them regularly, would be candidates as your home resort simply to increase the likelihood of successfully obtaining a desired annual use.  Among those would be Mytle Beach Seawatch (for prime summer use), the two Washington DC resorts for most of the warmer periods of the year and prime times at Royal Vista in Florida.  Other than those few, and possibly a few other weeks at any given resort and in only very narrow use windows you don't need to have ARP (advance reservation priority) to get prime reservations.  The system spreads the demand very efficiently on its own. 

The other two reasons to own a specific resort as your base are proximity to you (having a home resort you can drive to is one more assurance you'll be able to easily get use out regardless of economic factors such as high air fares/gas prices limiting your travel) and the annual fees which are tied to each home resort that can vary significantly, especially if a dreaded special assessment comes along.  The last one is always a risk - there is no sure way to predict if a SA will occur or not at any resort/system. Past history of fees and any SA can help predict if one will occur in the future but with no absolute certainty either way. 

The Wyndham system is a good one to use and with the extremely low buy in at resale truly offers one of the great bargains in all of timeshare. Besides a flexible and relatively low cost internal system with many locations, including unique urban spots that most timeshare systems simply don't have (the two Washington DC resorts are in very high demand while no other brands have anything in that area at all) Wyndham Points also throws in a full RCI Weeks (not Points) membership as part of the deal. Not a limited membership but a full one you can use for any resort (if you own others besides Wyndham).  Another great value. There is a request first process and a Wyndham priority that increases the chance of getting you your desired trade as well. There are so many use options that Wyndham have a reputation of being hard to learn. It is well worth the effort to learn it to maximize those values. 

Overall a Wyndham Points resale purchase represents an inexpensive way into timeshares.  The only mistake that can be made with Wyndham is to buy retail or to get fooled into thinking you need the non-guaranteed and way too costly programs like Plus Partners, "VIP" and other, retail only add-ons. Because any retail purchase of Wyndham points loses 95%+ of its value on the day the rescind right ends (usually 5-15 days after you purchase) it is almost impossible to recover the excess you pay upfront to obtain those "bonuses" in any reasonable payback period. Far better to buy resale with that depreciation already paid for by the original buyer while you get to enjoy a deeply discounted purchase / ownership in a very good timeshare system.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Bargain Hunter Blues.*




timeos2 said:


> The Wyndham system is a good one to use and with the extremely low buy in at resale truly offers one of the great bargains in all of timeshare.


If I weren't already set for life on timeshares, I'd definitely spring for some Wyndham points, resale. 

As it is, I'm feeling semi-wistful at not having any Wyndham timeshare points, because they're considered such a great value. 

Big a bargain as they may be, however, I would be out of my helmet to buy any more timeshares at any price, no matter how low, even Wyndham. 

Shux, I would be out of my helmet to take any more timeshares even if they were _el freebo_.  

In fact, a year or so back I had the good sense not to take some Floating Emerald 3BR lock-off units at an outstanding non-Wyndham timeshare resort that were being offered free for the taking, except for closing costs & resort transfer fees.  

Even so, the more I read about the outstandingness of Wyndham resale timeshares, the harder it is to withstand the temptation to spring for some regardless. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## riperoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought 308k points at Wyn last year, for a total cost of about $1300, that was with closing and everything. So far, for the 308, I have gotten a 3 day 2 bedroom at Bently brook over the pres day weekend, that was my first official use. Next weekend heading for a long weekend in Newport RI and I have a week in the summer booked at a 2 bedroom at my home resort of Seawatch in MB. So far, I love the system. There is no way in the world I could have book all three of those trips, with the money I paid and my MF for the year, and next year it is just the MF's. I don't see how you can go wrong. I am looking now for another at like 200k points, get me above the 500k level (for no other reason than I would like to get a larger unit once and awhile to bring some more of the neices and nephews along) that should hold me over for awhile. Just for reference, I have stayed at Bonnet and Smoky mountains with my Inlaws using there points, prior to buying and they are both nice resorts also. I have been really happy with my purchase. BTW, My mf's come in at like $5.40 per 1k, there are cheaper out there, but I really liked what I heard about seawatch, and with MB you can ARP into all the wyn properties in MB, not just where you own.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 28, 2010)

I do not own at Wyndham.  However, I have exchanged into the Worldmark in Steamboat Springs and into what was then the Fairfield Longwarf Resort in Newport, RI.  We had an excellent time at both exchanges.


----------



## levatino (Feb 28, 2010)

I pay $1200 a year for 336k points.  The resale costs last year were very manageable and the vast number and diversity in geographic locations make Wyndham a very desirable system to me.

The MF's did not skyrocket as at my other ownership (Starwood).


----------



## carters4usm (Mar 2, 2010)

I purchased my original contract at retail in 2000 and then learned about resale.  Have added 3 more contracts over time, my last being a $1 Ebay purchase at Majestic Sun in Destin, FL.  Looking back at last year and then what I have booked for this year, our $2,400 in annual maintenance fees gets us on average 27 days of vacations.  These are prime weeks at some great resorts.  People are always asking how we can (afford) to travel so much, and I know there is no way we could do a fraction of what we do  without our Wyndham points. I love the system and sing the praises of resale timeshares.


----------



## Culli (Mar 2, 2010)

carters4usm said:


> People are always asking how we can (afford) to travel so much, and I know there is no way we could do a fraction of what we do  without our Wyndham points. I love the system and sing the praises of resale timeshares.



I know right!!!!  Then they don't believe you when the nasty word "timeshare" comes up and think you are involved in the biggest scam out there and NO WAY could you be telling them the truth.


----------



## amerikrainian (Mar 7, 2010)

*that is cheap MF*



levatino said:


> I pay $1200 a year for 336k points.



$1300 for 336K sounds like a really good deal on MF. Do you mind me asking where you own? I am trying to find a good place to compare MF on wyndhams and WorldMarks.
Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 7, 2010)

amerikrainian said:


> I am trying to find a good place to compare MF on wyndhams and WorldMarks.
> Thanks



WM is a pure points ownership. So all WM owners pay the same MFs. (which vary based on the number of credits they own.) So every WM owner of 10,000 credits pay the same MFs.

 BUT each Wyn resort has it's own MF structure. So a Wyn owner in Orlando with 152 K pts may pay a very different MF that a Wyn owner of an AZ  TS worth the same # of wyn pts. 


Hope this helps


----------



## rone65 (Mar 8, 2010)

_ads are not permitted in this forum_


----------

